# تصميم عمارة سكنية 5 ادوار



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

ملف اتوكاد لعمارةسكنية 5 ادوار الاسقف هوردي والاساسات منفصلة 

في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..........
جاري التحميل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (4 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## abu Habib (4 يناير 2010)

ممكن الرابط يكون بي دي اف


----------



## abu Habib (4 يناير 2010)

please send the link in PDF format


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي ابو حبيب
الحين ها ارفع لحضرتك كل لوحة علي حدي pdf

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

pdf 2


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

pdf 3


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

pdf 5


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

المعماري pdf 

نسالكم الدعاء اخي ابو حبيب


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

arch. pdf 2


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

arch. pdf3


----------



## م.محمد عمران (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور جهد طيب.


----------



## محمد يوسف كبور (4 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل اعضاء المنتدى وارجو الله تعالى ان اكزن من الاعضاء المتميزين والمستفيدين من تجارب وخبرات كل الزملاء


----------



## محمد يوسف كبور (4 يناير 2010)

الشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى ولهم جزيل الشكر لترحيبهم بعضويتي


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور على رفع هذا المشروع المفيد , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar.2520 (5 يناير 2010)

بصراحة انا براجع فيها ولا حظت شي غريب خمسه طوارق بسلم واحد وأصانصيرين مش شويه دول مع العلم اني مش معماري.


----------



## ammar.2520 (5 يناير 2010)

بصراحة التصميم هايل وفيه عمل جبار بس أعتقد إنه ممكن كان يكون ابسط من كده ولا أخفيك سرا مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية ضعيفه.فكنت أتمنى ان أرى السلم عبارة عن حائط خرساني. فقد يمثل مقاومة كبيرة.
ارجو منك أيضا ان توضح الأرقام والمسميات على الخرائط لمعرفة الأدوار المتكررة من غيرها .
لكن بصرح مجهود جبار .


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا ابو الاعامير 
عامل اية يا اخي
بالنسبة للمسميات المعمارية هما بدروم وارضي ومتكرر وملحق وان شاء اللة واضحين
بالنسبة للقوي الجانبية اولا اربعة ادوار فوق الارض طول الدور 3.20 بيساوي 12.80 ودة قليل ان الرياح تؤثر علية 
وكمان في كور ماشاء اللة علية اهوة ويميز هذة الكور انة تقريبا في المنتصف اي لايحدث torsion 
علي احد اجناب المنشا
والاعمدة قريبة من بعض وان شاء اللة مفيش حاجة 
ومعلش واللة انا مسحت اللوجو بتاع المكتب عشان بس المشروع لسة مخلصة وان شاء اللة المقاول اخذ اللوحات وها ننفذ قريب ان شاء اللة 

شكرا علي ملاحظاتك يا اخي الحبيب


----------



## salim salim (5 يناير 2010)

بوركت جاري التنزيل


----------



## abu_nazar (5 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا اللة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> ملف اتوكاد لعمارةسكنية 5 ادوار الاسقف هوردي والاساسات منفصلة
> 
> في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم


 
جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع جدا


----------



## abdulla2nd (6 يناير 2010)

المطلوب تقدير تكلفة مبنى سكني مكون من ثلاثة ادوار في مدينة ابوظبي ، التشطيب لوكس ، ارجو المساعدة بتزويدي باسعار الوحدات للمقاول العمومي (شاملا المواد والمصنعية والمصروفات الادارية) ، ساكون شاكرا لمن يزودني بجدول كميات حديث لمشروع مماثل في ابو ظبي ، ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (6 يناير 2010)

عزيزى المهندس الطامع فى رضا الله
مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن عندى استفسار اتمنى ان صدرك يسع له
بالنسبه للقف الهوردى من وجهت نظرى اولا ليه انت اخذت هذه الاتجاهات الغير منتظمه للكمرات وعلى اى اساس اخذتها بهذا الشكل
هذا النظام اذا لم يكن هناك داعى انشائى له فهيكون صعب التنفيذ بجانب انه هيكون مكلف جدا بالمقارنه لو اخدنا اتجاه الكمرات مع اتجاه المبانى من اللوح المعماريه
اتمنى اسمع توضيحك وراى الزملاء
وشكرا


----------



## ENG/Mairanda (6 يناير 2010)

نشكر جزيل عطاءكم ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## hamalawey (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو مساعدتى فى تصمبم عمارة بالقاهرة / ابعاد ( عرض 13.8 م عمق 16.5 متر ) الواجهة 13.8 م ويوجد جيران من ثلاث جهات. يفضل أن يكون الدور شقتين.
أعانكم الله وتقبل منكم.


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كيف حالك يا اخي الحبيب عبدالعزيز الجمل 
كل سنة وحضرتك بخير
واللة يا اخي اصلا العمارة دي انا عملتها في الاول فلات سلاب والاعمدة دي بتاعت الفلات سلاب والمالك خلاص ها يشتغل وبعدين قالو عايزينها هوردي فانا عملتها هوردي
وبالنسبة للكمر المايل انا فاهم قصد حضرتك انة مكلف في تقطيع حديد الاعصاب لانة اكيد مش ها يكون قد بعضة 
ولكن انا ميلت الكمر عشان يرمي علي الاعمدة لانة افضل من انة يرمي علي بعضة لان الكمر المدفون دة بصراحة ليس بالكمر القوي مثل الكمر الساقط

شاكر جدا افضالكم يا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.إسلام (8 يناير 2010)

طيب بالنسبه للتحليل على برنامج ال safe مش صعبه شويه ؟؟ طيب البلوكات دي عارف عددها كام ؟؟ طيب الsolid part عملت فيه إيه ؟؟ و ليه المسافات يتاعة الأعمده قريبه من بعض مع إنو ممكن المسافات دي تزيد عن كده في سقف الهوردي حتى 7أو 8 متر ؟؟ عرفت منين إن المبنى مش هيحصلو tortion ؟؟ هل حسبت الcentre of mass and centre of regidity ؟؟ أسف على الإطاله و أرجو الرد , أشكرك مقدما


----------



## united 99 (8 يناير 2010)

salam 3laikum...I couldnt find any thing...could u plz try again to


----------



## هاله النجار (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا عمي اسلام
بالنسبة للسيف الحمد للة بعرف ادخل علية السقف الهوردي كويس جدا وقد قمت من قبل برفع اكثر من سقف هوردي علي السيف وبيطلع كل ال strainig actions وكلة تمام
بالنسبة لمسافات الاعمدة اولا السقف فية حمامات كتير وكسرات كتير ودة السبب في تقارب الاعمدة 
وكمان اية الي يخليني اخلي المسافة بين الاعمدة 8 متر وانا مش محتاج لكدة طب ما انا كدة ها اكبر تخانة السقف وتسليح الاعصاب ها يذيد
ولكن في حالة اني احتاج مساحات بينها 7 او 8 متر فاكيد ها اعملها وفي اخد المشاريع معاية باكية 9 متر ولكنها ايضا مشكلة في الترخيم وبتعمل torsion علي الاعمدة 
اما بالنسبة لل torsion فلا يخلو منة اي منشا وان كان صغير ولكن الي انا اقصدة ان الكور لو في احد الاجناب فدة ها يكون نقطة قوي تجعل المنشا يلف عندها ودة ها يسبب torsion
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## مندوزا (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي اسلام
نسيت اقول لحضرتك
ان حساب البلوكات ممكن نجيبة بطريقة تقريبية وهي ان المتر المربع بياخد 5ونصف بلوك ودي طريقة كويسة ولو رسمنا متر مربع ورسمنا فية البلوكات والاعصاب تقريبا ها يكون فية 10 بلوكان ولكن بعد تخصيم الاعصاب وكدة فان شاء اللة يتبقي خمسة ونص بلوك والمقاولين يعرفو الكلام دة
اما بالنسبة لرسم البلوكات وكدة علي اللوحات فدة بياخد وقت كبير 
وانا شغال في السعودية والواحد لازم يخلص بسرعة
اما بالنسبة للسولد بارت فانا الحمد للة اعرفة واعرف حدودة الصغري 
ولكن في التنفيذ يقوم العامل باخذ عصب في النصف ويبدجا في رص البلوكات والاعصاب ويتبقي جزء هوة السولد بارت في الناحيتين اي زي الي في اللوحة بالضط

هذ1 ما اعلم واللة اعلي واعلم


----------



## حسن فالح ابراهيم (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 
ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## first engineer (8 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

:10::73:


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## خالد لبيك (22 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## aziza saber (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على جميع شروحاتك ياباشمهندس لكن عندى مشكلة فى التحميل من أى مرفق فى المنتدى وياريت أحد من المشرفين يحللى هذه المشكلة ولو ممكن حضرتك تضع الموضع على الفورشار أو أى موقع تحميل ولك ألف شكر


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## م الجراني (23 مايو 2010)

الله نور عليك


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (23 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا على المجهود الجيد وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (1 يوليو 2010)

ليه مصعب على نفسك ومستخدم الهوردي 
الفلات سلاب أحسن وأوفر


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر على الجهد


----------



## gamal haggag (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt:14:


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته جزاك الله خيرا اخونا المهندس ايهاب و ربنا يباركلنا فيك يا ريس اخوك مهندس احمد


----------



## hawkar1 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## جرموزي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_fahd1990 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الجامد ده وف انتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد1956 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد حسن العسقلانى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز لم استطع فتح الملفات المرفقة وشكرا


----------



## almass (4 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد حسن العسقلانى قال:


> اخى العزيز لم استطع فتح الملفات المرفقة وشكرا



الملفات مرسومه على اتوكاد 2009


----------



## shuaa said (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس ايهاب 
هل من الممكن ان ترسل Fonts المطلوبه مع المخططات لانى عندما فتحت وجدت بعض fonts ناقصه
ومشكوررر ماقصرت


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## الامير86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني عاشت ايديكم على هذا الموقع ونسأل الباري الجليل ان يحفضكم ويوفقكم


----------



## الامير86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني اذا ممكن مصطلحات الهندسة المدنية باللغة الروسية


----------



## حسام فائز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود كبير نتمنى لك التوفيق وتقديم الافضل


----------



## mgaa2011 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا جماعه


----------



## engineer.medo43 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القاضى القاضى (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك خيرا


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق الساحل (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ropenhod (16 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mory (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مش لاقي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم يا حج إيهاب .


----------



## حذيفه محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حذيفه محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم اخوي ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## tvnofalco (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------

